# Hydraulics



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a ford 1200 tractor I was wondering where to hook up hydraulics for a remote does anybody no where ports are


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a loader you can uncouple it and use the spools for it. Otherwise you are going to need to acquire a remote valve kit from one of the manufacturers like Tisco.


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> If you have a loader you can uncouple it and use the spools for it. Otherwise you are going to need to acquire a remote valve kit from one of the manufacturers like Tisco.


I have a valve just need to no where to hook up hoses to the Tractors hydraulics


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

There are a few different setups that tractors come in from manufacturer. We don't know what you have or need to accomplish what you want. And the valve that you have will have an impact on how it needs to be plumed.
Take pictures of the tractor and tell us as much info ont the HYD setup that you already have. Picture of pump or pumps, existing pluming, ect... Then someone can ask or tell you what you need. Good luck


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

1200 said:


> View attachment 42899


Thanks I will do that


dozer966 said:


> There are a few different setups that tractors come in from manufacturer. We don't know what you have or need to accomplish what you want. And the valve that you have will have an impact on how it needs to be plumed.
> Take pictures of the tractor and tell us as much info ont the HYD setup that you already have. Picture of pump or pumps, existing pluming, ect... Then someone can ask or tell you what you need. Good luck


Thanks I'll do that


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at this parts slide: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50248ar323345

The component in your photo is not a hydraulic tap, it is the flow control. The assembly shown that fits under the flow control, item #1, is the block and valve for a remote. You need that or an equivalent block to tap into the hydraulic system.

You may be able to find a NOS part through your New Holland dealer, or a used assembly less the hoses and spools through a tractor salvage yard.

If you tap directly into that flow control unit by removing the control valve you will kill the hydraulic flow control capability of the system and your three point will no longer function. Here is a parts slide of just the flow control that will help you with its design: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50248ar322984


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

1200 said:


> Thanks I will do that
> 
> Thanks I'll do that


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have found the auxiliary service port on the flow control nob it says I can hook up hydraulics to that for the hydraulic to valve control just need to find were hydraulic goes back into tractor


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thier are plugs on back side of valve would that be return


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No, that plug on the side of the casting with the knob not a port. The entire unit is the speed adjustment for the three point arms, known as the hydraulic ram head assembly for cylinder that actuates the three point arms. The plug on the side is simply to close the bore for the hydraulic lift valve assembly. See: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50248ar322598

If you are looking at the 1/8th inch pipe plug on the lower front of the three point hydraulic control can be used as a closed circuit pressure test port. Open flow from that plug will result in the three point control no longer functioning. 

In order to gain a usable hydraulic port you must install the block and valve assembly that fits under the existing flow control that is in your first posted photo.


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> No, that plug on the side of the casting with the knob not a port. The entire unit is the speed adjustment for the three point arms, known as the hydraulic ram head assembly for cylinder that actuates the three point arms. The plug on the side is simply to close the bore for the hydraulic lift valve assembly. See: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50248ar322598
> 
> If you are looking at the 1/8th inch pipe plug on the lower front of the three point hydraulic control can be used as a closed circuit pressure test port. Open flow from that plug will result in the three point control no longer functioning.
> 
> In order to gain a usable hydraulic port you must install the block and valve assembly that fits under the existing flow control that is in your first posted photo.


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok now I know what you are saying I think your talking about part Sml25854 that is mounted in between the valve in first pitcure is thier any thing else than part Sml25854 ?


----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## 1200 (Jan 3, 2019)

Part 11


1200 said:


> View attachment 42911


----------

